# Euro Tunnel Frequent Traveller API Update



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

For anyone who has a Frequent Traveller account with Euro Tunnel I have today received an email response to my enquiry regarding storing API for subsequent travel dates. Below is the message received:

_If you are a Frequent Traveller, you may ask us to store the API for you and your passengers in your Frequent Traveller account, making the update of your future Folkestone to Calais bookings even quicker from 1 April 2015. The API will remain available and amendable for the entire validity of your account.

To enter your API you will need to log into your account online to do this you need to go to www.eurotunnel.com, click on the yellow box at the top right which reads My Eurotunnel Booking. Then enter your account number and password.

https://www.eurotunnel.com/book/myeurotunnel/

From there you need to click on the right hand side where it says 'store API to your account'. Tick the box to show you have consent from your passengers and press continue.

You will then need to add the details.

Once you have added your API on to your account you need to 'view details' of the booking you wish to add the API on to. Once you are in the booking, you are able to choose who you would like to add by clicking on the right hand side where is says 'Enter API'. This will allow you to select the people with out entering the details again.

We have tested this and it seems to be working now. Alternatively, please call our Contact Centre on 0330 1233207 and they will add or amend your Advance Passenger Information. Please have your booking reference readily available as we will need this to access your information.

If you require any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us.

Kind regards

Sales Support Team 
Eurotunnel Le Shuttle_​
I hope this may prove useful to some.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks;
I did my first trip on my FT account in march before the new scheme came in, and noted that you can put the passenger details in advance, must remember before my next trip!


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

OK, probably being thick (not that unusual) but what is API?

Richard.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

advance passenger information


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

_they will add or amend your Advance Passenger Information._

_When all else fails, read the instructions. I confess I was wondering the same till I got to the quote near the bottom!_


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Landyman said:


> OK, probably being thick (not that unusual) but what is API?
> 
> Richard.


Information required by transport company in order to speed up the OUTBOUND passport checks the govt. is now carrying out.

Malcolm


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

We went through the tunnel to France on 30 April and neither the British or French authorities looked at our passports. Not sure if the API had anything to do with this, but it looks a bit slack to me.

Sandy


----------

